

Christina Green, killed in the attact to Giffords - Jun8
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/10/us/10green.html?hp

======
Jun8
Aiming people based on political beliefs shows you are a psychopathic maniac.
Indiscriminately killing people, including children, be it through random
shooting or suicide bombing, I think, is something even lower, if one can
envision such a thing.

